# Fungicide / Water ratio broken down



## shrewsbury (Jul 6, 2017)

Using the calculation that 300 gallons per acre of spray, and recommended amount of product to use per 100 gallons of water, I broke down how much I would put in a 2 gallon sprayer, which is very little, maybe too little?

Here is what I came up with.

Abound = 1/2 teaspoon per 2 gallons
Mancozeb = 1 ounce per 2 gallons
Ziram = 2 teaspoons per 2 gallons
Eagle = 1 teaspoon per 2 gallons

Does that seem reasonable? 

Am I missing something? Any comments appreciated.

Thanks again!


----------



## havlikn (Jul 6, 2017)

Where did you get the ratio of water per acre? I can tel you I spray 2.5 acres and I only use 80 gallons with a five nozzle airblast sprayer. There can be variables give the psi and the type of tip, but that is what I recently sprayed.


----------



## shrewsbury (Jul 6, 2017)

I read it somewhere, trying to find it again.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 7, 2017)

You need adequate water to provide thorough coverage of the vines and then use the amount of fungicide per acre in that amount. It is highly dependent on the type of sprayer used. I assume you are using a backpack sprayer since you list 2 gallons. I highly doubt that you will use 150 spray tanks to cover the acre with that. If you used let's say 15 tanks per acre instead then you would only be getting one tenth the amount of spray material needed. Measure the area you can spray with one tank and that gives you the coverage per sprayer tank. For example you measure 3000 square feet (200 feet by 2 rows at 7.5 feet apart). Divide that into an acre of 43560 square feet and you get about 15 tanks. For example use the mancozeb at 4 pounds per acre or 64 ounces per acre divided by 15 or about 4 ounces per tank load. It will be hard to keep that suspended in a backpack without agitation. Liquids are easier to use in a backpack and keep in suspension or solution. These are just example but should give you an idea.


----------



## BigH (Jul 24, 2017)

shrewsbury said:


> Here is what I came up with.
> 
> Abound = 1/2 teaspoon per 2 gallons
> Mancozeb = 1 ounce per 2 gallons
> ...



Grapeman speaks the truth. You have to get the right amount of fungicide applied. The water is just the carrier. Don't pick how much water you are going to spray, and let that determine how much fungicide you apply. Instead, flip that around and decide how much fungicide to spray, and let that determine how much water you need (while staying within the manufacturers suggested mix ratios)

I put this spreadsheet together to help me remember how to mix my tank. Manzate and Ziram list min and max water carrier amounts per acre. I mix on the thick side using a 4 gallon Hudson SP2 backpack sprayer. 

For example, I mix 9.6 oz of manzate in my 4 gallon sprayer, a little more than 4x what you are doing. My vineyard is about 1/5 of an acre. I spray until my backpack is empty. My GDC rows get a couple passes.


```
Water per acre    |                           Water per vineyard
Product    per acre    unit       min water    max water  |  fungicide/vineyard     min water     max water 
Manzate        3       lbs         20 gal       100 gal   |       9.6 oz             4 gal         20 gal
Abound         12      oz                                 |       2.4 oz
Rally          4       oz                                 |       1.0 oz
Ziram          4       lbs         20 gal       100 gal   |      12.8 oz             4 gal         20 gal
```

*Opinion* The recommended rates do not take into account 3" shoots verses 6 ft shoots. Not that I can tell anyway. I don't apply the full 9.6 oz of manzate when shoots are just emerging. Doing so would require that I go over the same area 4 or 5 times. I spray until it looks and feels right, then call it good.


----------



## shrewsbury (Jul 25, 2017)

I appreciate the advice and this thread has helped me out a lot. 
Sum products have a water to product listing (mainly stuff you can buy at big box stores such as mancozeb and immunox) but the big dawg stuff has it listed per acre.
Sovran lists 4 ounces per acre. I have 6-250 feet rows at 8 foot spacings, so they roughly cover about 1/4 acre. This would mean I would apply 1 ounce of product. If I split it into 3-2 gallon sprayers, that means 2 teaspoons of product per 2 gallon sprayer.

I appreciate the input it has helped a lot.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm struggling with this too. I was gifted some 'Manzate Pro Stick' and 'Kumulus AG'. 25KG of each.
I have like 40 vines in my backyard, plus about 500 sq feet of veggie garden (Tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers, peppers, cabbage, carrots, etc..)
I have a 1/2 gallon and a 1 gallon sprayer.

So far I've been using 3/4 tsp of manzate and 2 tbsp of kumulus per gallon. Takes me 2 gallons to spray everything.
I'm mostly trying to control both powdery and downy mildew, and mites.
i also need to spray for japanese beetles, which I've done the last couple of years with altacor, which has worked well.

I'd love some more guidance on this too. It's hard to find numbers for such small numbers.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (May 5, 2018)

BigH said:


> Grapeman speaks the truth. You have to get the right amount of fungicide applied. The water is just the carrier. Don't pick how much water you are going to spray, and let that determine how much fungicide you apply. Instead, flip that around and decide how much fungicide to spray, and let that determine how much water you need (while staying within the manufacturers suggested mix ratios)
> 
> I put this spreadsheet together to help me remember how to mix my tank. Manzate and Ziram list min and max water carrier amounts per acre. I mix on the thick side using a 4 gallon Hudson SP2 backpack sprayer.
> 
> ...




I'm trying to do the math here to figure out what I need. Working in imperial units is hard for one thing, plus I have odd dimensions. See images below. There is a diagram with the rough layout, then some photos.





I have 4 x 25-ft rows of grapes that are normal height (not all parallel, there are two parallel, one perpendicular to those, then another row further away). Then I have another bunch of grapes that grow up on trellises and go over our heads, so for those I don't know how to determine area at all. The rows are roughly 30 ft long, but they go up 8 ft, then may go across the wire grid another 6 feet.

Any thoughts on trying to determine acreage?


----------



## balatonwine (May 6, 2018)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Any thoughts on trying to determine acreage?



All the contact fungicides I buy have application rates based on both area and water mix volume. So I just mix up based on the chemical/water ratio recommended and keep making up new mix until I am done spraying (at a moderate walk rate if you backpack spray or moderate drive rate if using tractor or ATV mounted sprayers). Just keep track of total application rates per area and do not exceed what is recommended per area. Speed up your application rate if necessary. That works fine and disease is kept away. The "X amount per acre" per spray event is a bit misleading for many contact fungicides as that will change as the season progresses, since there is more leaf area to treat as the plants grow. And of course, plant row spacing also affects the total application amount needed.

But this presentation may help you getting a tank fungicide/water ratio to work with on a smaller scale ("home owner") basis:

https://www.uky.edu/Ag/Horticulture/masabni/PPT/herbicidecalc.pdf


----------



## BigH (May 14, 2018)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I have 4 x 25-ft rows of grapes that are normal height (not all parallel, there are two parallel, one perpendicular to those, then another row further away). Then I have another bunch of grapes that grow up on trellises and go over our heads, so for those I don't know how to determine area at all. The rows are roughly 30 ft long, but they go up 8 ft, then may go across the wire grid another 6 feet.
> 
> Any thoughts on trying to determine acreage?



The 9.6 oz of manzate that I use on my small 1/5 acre vineyard covers a total of 750 linear feet of trellis. If you buy that my numbers are close to correct, then your 160 feet of grapes should take around 2 oz. 

H


----------



## Masbustelo (May 14, 2018)

I use a backpack sprayer. I researched recommendations on line, and came up with the following per gallon: 1.5 tablespoons per gallon mancozeb. 1.5 tablespoons per gallon microbized sulfur. For spreader- sticker 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. The rates I am mentioning for Mancozeb and Sulfur are in the middle of recommended rates.


----------



## Masbustelo (May 14, 2018)

I'm using Monterrey Nature's Own sticker.


----------



## shrewsbury (May 15, 2018)

I use 1 tablespoon per two gallons of water for mancozeb


----------

